

ASK NH: how to build GUI in python. - orky7

i want to know how to build GUI in python, i have came across lots of thing but which one will be relatively easy to learn..
======
NewHighScore
Maybe this will help: <http://stackoverflow.com/search?q=python+gui>

I have heard that this book is good, but I haven't read it yet.
[http://www.amazon.com/Rapid-GUI-Programming-Python-
ebook/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Rapid-GUI-Programming-Python-
ebook/dp/B000XPNUKO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1295189013&sr=8-2)

